# Boss's Label



## rgecaprock (Oct 6, 2007)

*I'm still trying tocreate the rightlabel for my boss's Pinot Grigio that is about to be bottled.*


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 6, 2007)

They are both very seductive....Really Nice!!!!


----------



## jobe05 (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm not sure I could pick just one of those........... I'd have to do up 2 kits.

They are both very nice.


----------



## Waldo (Oct 6, 2007)

Awesome......Both of them !!! I agree with jobe...Make two kits. Give your boss one and split the other one between jobe and I for having such a good idea


----------



## jobe05 (Oct 6, 2007)

What a great idea Waldo......





If I had a bottle of wine for every great idea I ever had, ............

I'd have almost 5 bottles now.............


----------



## Wade E (Oct 6, 2007)

Very nice Ramona as usual.


----------



## PolishWineP (Oct 6, 2007)

When I saw the bottom label I immediately thought, *Red Wine!* I think the top label would be better for a P.G.


----------



## Francie (Oct 7, 2007)

WOW!!! I love them both!!! Why not do half in one, and half in the other!! Since they both have the same "theme" I think it would work!!! Great idea for the boss!!!


----------



## sixfinleys (Oct 7, 2007)

Both are very nice. I really like the second one though.


----------



## Joanie (Oct 7, 2007)

I can't decide! I love them both!


----------



## Harry (Oct 7, 2007)

Ramona they both look good to me. Your laber are all great i just wish i had the talent to make egood labels.
Harry


----------



## CajunTim (Oct 8, 2007)

Ramona, I like them both. For some reason that bottom one keeps drawing my eye back to it.


----------



## beedyb220 (Dec 7, 2007)

These are awesome!!! Where did you get the artwork from?


----------



## uavwmn (Dec 7, 2007)

I would choose the top label as a first choice.


----------



## Spidy67 (Dec 7, 2007)

They are both excellent labels but the second one would be my choice.


----------



## Jack on Rainy (Dec 7, 2007)

Ramona,

The top one just to "hot" to give to your boss. Save that one for a
better venue. The bottom is really classy and a little retro. I think
both are dynamite. Good work on both of them.

What software do you use?


----------



## beedyb220 (Dec 9, 2007)

These are great. What dimensions are these and what are you printing these on? I'm just gathering info for my 1st labels.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Dec 9, 2007)

Both look great, like the way you incorporated both names into it, very nice!


----------



## rrawhide (May 19, 2008)

Romona

where do all these ideas come from - like them both.

rrawhide


----------



## rgecaprock (May 20, 2008)

rawhide,
Thanks, I guess my ideas come from what ever is inspiring me at the time. I thought my boss would like something feminine on her label, that's why I chose the ladies. But I must say I have been out of practice and haven't made a label in a while being busy with the move. But I'll get back into it soon. Joan is making some awsome labels!!!


Ramona


----------

